# ce l'ha



## Schenker

Hola, no entiendo para nada esa expresión. Aquí está la frase:

"Casomai adesso, l'unico problema ce l'ha negli aeroporti..."


----------



## irene.acler

Hola!
_Ce l'ha_ en este caso significa que alguien (el sujeto de la frase) tiene un problema en los aeropuertos.

(el sujeto) ha un problema
L'ha--> ha *che cosa?* Il problema
Ce--> la persona ha un problema

Este es un uso de "ce" para referirse a la persona.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Ma chi è il soggetto? Comunque è un italiano abbastanza colloquiale, quello di questa frase...


----------



## moyo

Hola!
se podría traducir por: en todo caso, el problema lo tiene en los aeropuertos?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Sip moyo, se traduce asì.


----------



## Schenker

No entiendo por qué se pone "ce" en la frase...


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

è un rafforzativo.


----------



## Schenker

2 preguntas
¿Entonces a la hora de traducirlo alguien que habla español debe ignorar el "ce" en este tipo de casos?
¿Estaría correcta la frase si no estuviese el "ce"?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Sì a ambas las preguntas.


----------



## irene.acler

Scusa, IPC, pero sin el "ce" la frase no me suena mucho...


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Pero serìa correcta igualmente aunque estoy de acuerdo contigo que es siempre mejor poner el ce, de lo contrario suena como si falta algo.


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, exactamente! Pero crees que sería correcta igualmente? Mm, no estoy segura..
Casomai adesso, l'unico problema l'ha negli aeroporti..."--> falta algo, sin duda...para mí es necesario poner el "ce" pero luego puede ser que me estoy equivocando..
A ver qué dicen los otros italianos..


----------



## Schenker

Que complicado el italiano, no se cómo saber cuando poner esos "ce", "ne" y otros por el estilo...


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Sì, l'uso delle particelle pronominali è abbastanza complicato.
A ver si  encontro una gramàtica online que te lo explique mejor de como podrìa hacer yo...


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

http://www.itg-rondani.it/dida/italiano/index.htm


----------



## Schenker

Grazie mille.


----------



## Silvia10975

irene.acler said:


> Sí, exactamente! Pero crees que sería correcta igualmente? Mm, no estoy segura..
> Casomai adesso, l'unico problema l'ha negli aeroporti..."--> falta algo, sin duda...para mí es necesario poner el "ce" pero luego puede ser que me estoy equivocando..
> A ver qué dicen los otros italianos..



E se invece di "l'ha" si dicesse "lo avrà"?  "Casomai adesso, l'unico problema lo avrà negli aeroporti..."? Sembra suonare meglio.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah sì, Silvia, così sta meglio. 
Però se lasciamo "l'ha" mi sembra necessario, di conseguenza, l'uso di "ce". Qué te parece?


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

A me a volte mi dico che dire "ce l'ho" non si dice, ... mi dicono che si dice "l'ho" ma, ... io ho imparato questo degli italiani, e loro, dicono "ce l'ho". Magari vogliono infatizzare!
Cosa dite voi? ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## pumy

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Sí a ambas las preguntas.





IlPetaloCremisi said:


> A ver si  encuentro una gramática online que te lo explique mejor de como podría hacerlo yo...



Creo que nunca había oído algo como "il problemma l'ha negli aeroporti" pero alguna vez lo había dicho así sin que nadie me corrigiera.

Es cierto que podemos tener cierta dificultad con algunos usos de ce, ne y vi que no tienen equivalencia en español.


----------



## Gianma

irene.acler said:


> Scusa, IPC, pero sin el "ce" la frase no me suena mucho...





s10975 said:


> E se invece di "l'ha" si dicesse "lo avrà"?  "Casomai adesso, l'unico problema lo avrà negli aeroporti..."? Sembra suonare meglio.





irene.acler said:


> Ah sì, Silvia, così sta meglio.
> Però se lasciamo "l'ha" mi sembra necessario, di conseguenza, l'uso di "ce". Qué te parece?



Io credo che, nella loro bruttezza, siano corrette entrambe (lo ha/lo avrà).
E altrettanto brutta è la frase col "ce"...

Forse potrebbe essere più scorrevole dire:"Casomai adesso, l'unico problema sta/risiede negli aeroporti".
Almeno, così la vedo io.


----------



## irene.acler

Yo creo que el uso de "ce" en este caso es algo informal, coloquial, no? Entonces depende también del registro que se quiere utilizar.
De todas formas este uso es correcto, desde un punto de vista gramatical.


----------

